# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Ограничение доступа к USB-устройствам с интеграцией в Active Directory

## loschilov

Встал вопрос ограничения доступа к флешкам и сдромам. В офисе 25 ПК и хочется организовать доступ через Active Directory, чтобы не ставить блокирующие проги на каждый ПК отдельно.

----------


## avvdark

GPO либо используй соответствующие ключи реестра.

----------


## wermax

Есть такие программы как Filecontrol DeviceLock, вот эти программы тебе помогут.

----------


## Dzzirt

Можешь использовать скрипт GPO на блокировку всех носителей информации. Если интересно, могу скинуть скриптик. На блокировку всего, включая Zip-драйвы.

----------

ixezkiel (07.03.2012)

----------


## ixezkiel

> Можешь использовать скрипт GPO на блокировку всех носителей информации. Если интересно, могу скинуть скриптик. На блокировку всего, включая Zip-драйвы.


Мне интересно. скинь пожалуйста!

----------


## Dzzirt

ссылко Через АД расшариваешь на все машины и радуешься жизни =D

----------


## Nike2005

> Встал вопрос ограничения доступа к флешкам и сдромам. В офисе 25 ПК и хочется организовать доступ через Active Directory, чтобы не ставить блокирующие проги на каждый ПК отдельно.


Ставишь DiviceLock и будет тебе счастье. Можно заблокировать не только УСБ и дисководы, и ком порты.. прога супер юзаем уже три года..

----------


## cRYSMAS

> Можешь использовать скрипт GPO на блокировку всех носителей информации. Если интересно, могу скинуть скриптик. На блокировку всего, включая Zip-драйвы.


прива, ребят помогите, разобраться в чом пишуться скрипты и где? я еще не сильно разобрался, но буду рад если ответите и поможите)

----------


## _Flash

линк не работает, Dzzirt можеш скинуть скрипт на мыло "_flash@inbox.ru", вначале нижне подчеркивание, заранее спасибо

----------


## Alexsandr

> Можешь использовать скрипт GPO на блокировку всех носителей информации. Если интересно, могу скинуть скриптик. На блокировку всего, включая Zip-драйвы.


Скрипт интересная идея, только ссылка не пашет кинь в почту rs1c@mail.ru

Win Serv 2008R2 - GPO блокировка работает только при условии если у тебя Vista или Win-7. У меня станции которые под XP нифига не блокируются а остальные рулез все просто. Перевести всех на Win 7 умереть можно т.к. их много. :)

----------

